# Looks like we are starting the process!!



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Our Social worker came out today and went over a few things with us and checking if Mrs Cheese will be fit enough to go ahead with the process.

We are starting the prep training this month and Mrs Cheese is having an early medical which will help decide if we are going any further

Feel a bit happier now

Hope everybody is well in 2008


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Great news, fingers crossed Mrs Cheese is AOK!
Love
Ot x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news mr and mrs cheese 
lets hope they get on with it and you'll know as soon as possible if you are able to go ahead 

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

excellent news mate, i hope everything goes smoothly from now on as you have both been through soooo much already  

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Just wishing you lots of luck.

Laine x


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Good luck Mr and Mrs Cheese    Hope you enjoy the prep training and all goes well

Love

Rebecca x


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Fantastic- good on you both.  WIshing it all goes well for you and it's a quick process,

lots of love Bethan ( your fellow Chester FF!)

xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

What excellent news to start the year of!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Good luck Cheeses 

Hope this is a start of a good new year for you both

love

Camilla


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done Jon, you both must be chuffed to bits!

Hope you get the medical sorted soon and then you can start the road to adoption!

Julia


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Lots and lots of luck to you both Mr and Mrs Cheese  
I hope the process goes as smoothly as possible  

We may be following you sometime in the near future, we have decided to try one more ICSI (our 4th) after some final more advanced tests, and then that will be our point where we too will say, enough's enough.

I believe in fate to some extent (although I do believe you choose your own paths, I think some of the big things are already pre-destined). The way I look at it, is that if our last ICSI fails, then maybe there is a little one/or one's out there who are supposed to be with us and join our family and that is why all the tx failed.
I'm sure when you're at the end of the process and your little adopted child/children join you, you will look back and think that had your tx worked you would never have met or be mummy/daddy to the precious little one/ones you then have.   

I wish you both all the luck & happiness in the world with your new journey, I know you have both been through so much  

Lots of love Angie xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats great news hun!!

Go cheeses  

x x x x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

great news!

keep us posted.  xxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

That's great news. Enjoy the process and hope it all goes speedily for you.

sundog
x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Mr Cheese

That is fantastic news  I am so pleased for you and Mrs Cheese.  You have both been through so much, it is nice to hear some good news for you both 

Keep us posted on how you are both getting on.

Love Lynn xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi mrs cheese

just wanted to say hi and good luck adopting your baby xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Good luck CHeesies. I hope Mrs CHeese is feeling well.  

Kay xxx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Fantastic news keep us all posted and enjoy the prep course.


----------

